# Mein neuer Angelkeller



## Gohann (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe Bastelfreunde,
gefrustet wegen des schlechten Wetters (kein vernünftiges Angeln möglich), habe ich auch auf Anraten meiner Frau daran gegeben um nach fast 2 Jahren im neuen Heim aus einer Rumpelkammer einen ordentlichen Angelkeller zu machen.#6
Ich habe einen Teil des Materials schon zusammen, muss aber morgen noch zum Holzhändler fahren weil ich nicht genug habe.
Ich berichte dann in Fortsetzungen über die Entwicklung des Projekts.

Gruß Gohann


----------



## plötze (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

na dann auf gutes gelingen #6 ein angelraum/keller ist das was mann... ähhm angler, und natürlich auch anglerin, braucht #h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

hab ich auch mal mit angefangen, ist bei mir allerdings ein lebenswerk glaub ich...
immer wenn ich denk, JETZT kommst du auf die richtige spur, muss ich wieder alles umwerfen weil wieder neues tackle dazukommt und nichts mehr reinpasst...

bin gespannt wie es dir so ergeht.

viel glück


----------



## Frosch38 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Na dann gutes gelingen. Hast du auch ein Bootsanleger geplant. Oder noch besser direckt vom Fenster aus.#6


----------



## opi2001 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Alle Achtung für dein Vorhaben.
Mir gehts genau so ich bin auch gerade am ausbauen der Fußboden ist fertig aber der Rest wird sich noch ziehen :q.
Aber ich werde wohl mal die Arschbacken zusammen kneifen und mal weitermachen damit endlich mein Angelzeug einen eigenen Raum hat. Und die Chefin nicht mehr über meine Sachen stolpert und schimpft!!
Wenn du fertig bist kannste ja mal paar Bilder reinstellen.
Viel Glück und Schaffenskraft für deinen Bau!:vik:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

so ein keller hat auch n geilen vorteil...|rolleyes
wenn man den ersatzschlüssel "verliert" kann das holde weib nicht rein und wird so manche neuanschaffung nicht entdecken...:q

das ist jedenfalls meine tacktik seit langem


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



Boot angler schrieb:


> so ein keller hat auch n geilen vorteil...|rolleyes
> wenn man den ersatzschlüssel "verliert" kann das holde weib nicht rein und wird so manche neuanschaffung nicht entdecken...:q
> 
> das ist jedenfalls meine tacktik seit langem




Genauso mach ich das auch.#6

Bei uns gibt`s nur einen Kellerschlüssel.|supergri|supergri



#h#h


----------



## plötze (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genauso mach ich das auch.#6
> 
> Bei uns gibt`s nur einen Kellerschlüssel.|supergri|supergri
> 
> ...



ihr seid ja ein paar schlawiner (oder wie die heißen) :q:q:q

ich hab das glück nen schuppen und nen 25m² "kleines" :q zimmer für mein tackle zu haben, platz ist leider immer zu wenig, allerdings liegt das auch etwas daran dass ich da auch noch meine köder bastel #h


----------



## Udo561 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hi,
meine Freundin meinte gerade zu mir das sie deine Frau gut verstehen kann :q
Viel Spaß und gutes gelingen,
Gruß Udo


----------



## grazy04 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

da hab ich ja nen Leidensbruder  oder einige *hehe* , ich hab das im Januar auch vor. 
Gekauft:

Systemregal 

mit 2 Wandschienen und 8 Trägern als Ruten- und Kescherablage

Komode 1   für die Kleinteilboxen usw

2 Billy Regal aus Schweden für den Rest 

und ein paar dieser Klapprollenhalter wie sie an Bolo- und Teleruten teilweise drann sind. Die kommen auf Besenstielstücke, die Stiele dann auf ein Brett welches an der Wand befestigt ist, und dort werden dann die Rollen "geparkt"   

schade das mein Keller recht warm ist sonnst würde da noch ne Wurmzucht kommen


----------



## Gohann (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Danke Euch für das große Interesse!#6 Ich hatte ganz vergessen zu schreiben, das ich für Tipps gerne auch mit Foto immer dankbar bin. Vielleicht kann auch jemand der seinen Raum schon fertig hat mal ein Foto reinsetzen. Es dient ja jedem. Für den schon angesprochenen Rollenhalter habe ich eine preiswertere Lösung parat. Ich mach gleich noch ein Foto in der Werkstatt und stelle es ein.

Bis dann Gohann#h


----------



## Gohann (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

So nun zur Rollenhalterung. Es ist ein Winkel aus zwei Multiplexstreifen zusammengeschraubt. Länge ca 2,10m. Abstand der Bohrungen 16cm. Hab ich so gemacht damit es gleich aussieht. Engere Lochabstände möglich, dann aber vorher messen. Platz ist für 13 Stationärrollen . Größte Rolle Penn Spinnfisher 9500 SS. Bohrung der Löcher 25mm. Das Material ist für wenige Euro im Baumarkt zu bekommen. Man kann es auch aus Tischlerplatte Särke 19 mm machen.|bla:

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



Gohann schrieb:


> So nun zur Rollenhalterung. Es ist ein Winkel aus zwei Multiplexstreifen zusammengeschraubt. Länge ca 2,10m. Abstand der Bohrungen 16cm. Hab ich so gemacht damit es gleich aussieht. Engere Lochabstände möglich, dann aber vorher messen. Platz ist für 13 Stationärrollen . Größte Rolle Penn Spinnfisher 9500 SS. Bohrung der Löcher 25mm. Das Material ist für wenige Euro im Baumarkt zu bekommen. Man kann es auch aus Tischlerplatte Särke 19 mm machen.|bla:
> 
> Gruß Gohann|wavey:


 
schöne idee, und schön umgesetzt...
ich war faul und habe mir rollenhalter bestellt die aber noch nicht an der wand sind, auch mit den rutenhaltern hab ich auf fertige zurückgegriffen (berkley), bin aber sehr zufrieden...

grüße

mirco


----------



## Gohann (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Sicher, die Rollen- bzw. Rutenhalter zu kaufen ist auch keine schlechte Idee. Ich versuche alles mit meinen Mitteln selbst herzustellen. Ich freue mich immer tierisch wenn so ein Vorhaben gelingt.Besonders mit selbst gebauten Kunstködern und Montagen. Die Regale baue ich aus Resten. Mir ist auch egal ob ich ein paar Farbabweichungen habe. Nur die Farben sollten einigermaßen zusammen passen. Ich werde nach Vollendung des Projekts mal eine Kostenrechnung aufstellen.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Khaane (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Upps, stand Mist.

Du hast ja schon Rollenhalterungen.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

@Khaane

Klasse Rollenhalterung, vielleicht hätte das Blech unten noch ein Stück länger sein können aber nur der Optik wegen.

Muss ich jetzt auch uups schreiben^^?


----------



## Gohann (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Mensch Leute setzt Eure Ideen doch rein! Es dient doch jedem.

Gute Nacht und bis morgen. Gohann:vik:


----------



## Khaane (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

So hier die Bilder nochmal, dachte nur weil Gohann schon Rollenhalter gebaut hat, dass die völlig überflüssig im Thread wären.

Habe den Halter symetrisch gebaut, damit man ihn auch hochkant montieren kann.
Was nicht schlecht wäre, ein Winkelblech für die E-Spulen oder Kartons darüber anzuschrauben.

Material wird lediglich benötigt, 1 x Riffelblech Alu, Alu-Rundmaterial, paar Gewindeschrauben, Rollenhalter und etwas handwerkliches Geschick.

Das Rundmaterial wird auf Maß geschnitten die Kante gerundet und in die Gegenseite ein Gewinde geschnitten.

Die Halterung werden wohl noch meine Urenkel benutzen können - Falls es soweit kommt.


----------



## stefano89 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Sehr sehr geil sieht das aus...ja schon richtig edel. Darf man frragen, was du für das ganze Matereial ausgegeben hast? Also Lochblech + Rundstahl + Rollenhalter?
Gruß Steffen und weiter so...


----------



## Jacky Fan (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Oh Mann. Ihr räumt alle eure Keller um. Ich brauch bestimmt einen halben Tag mein Auto auszuräumen; aber wohin dann damit?


----------



## angler10 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hi,
also der Rollenhalter siht ja mal richtig geil aus gute arbeit#6
aber die ganzen rollenhalter ham doch ein vermögen gekostet oder?
oder hast de von alten ruten?

#h


----------



## Gohann (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hallo liebe Bastelfreunde,
da bin ich wieder. Ich wurde allerdings von meinem Holzhändler etwas ausgebremst, da dieser wegen Inventur geschlossen hatte. Deshalb konnte ich heute nur die Korpusse der Regalwand bauen. Nach dem Aufbügeln der Kanten und dem Einfräsen der Flachdübelverbinder, Bild 1 (Verbinden kann man auch mit Beschlägen aus dem Baumarkt) ging es dann mit Hilfe einer Schablone an die Lochreihen für die Bodenträger. Bild 2  Auf den Bildern 3 und 4 sind die durch die Schablone exakten und ausrissfreien Löcher gut zu erkennen.Auf dem letzten Bild steht schon ein fertig montiertes Element von zweien. Dann habe ich eine Regalwand von 3,3m x2m. Da passt schon was rein.#6
Ich mache mir noch Gedanken wie ich meine Ruten unterbringe lieber liegend auf einer entsprechenden Wandhalterung oder Stehend in einem Ständer wie beim Händler? was meint ihr?#c

Bis dann Gohann#h


----------



## Gohann (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Sorry das letzte Bild passte anscheinend nicht mehr!

Gruß Gohann#c


----------



## Khaane (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



Gohann schrieb:


> Sorry das letzte Bild passte anscheinend nicht mehr!
> 
> Gruß Gohann#c



Wenn es fertig ist, wird man bestimmt denken, man wäre in einem Angelladen - So aufgeräumt wie das wirken wird.
Klasse #6


----------



## Khaane (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Sehr sehr geil sieht das aus...ja schon richtig edel. Darf man frragen, was du für das ganze Matereial ausgegeben hast? Also Lochblech + Rundstahl + Rollenhalter?
> Gruß Steffen und weiter so...



Das Riffelblech habe ich von einem Bekannten gratis bekommen, war bereits angesägt etc. Das habe ich bei nem örtlichen Betrieb für etwas Kaffeegeld zuschneiden lassen. (Presse) 

Rundmaterial stammt aus nem Metallfachhandel, kostete ca. 40 €.
Rollenhalter von CMW für 2,90 € /Stück.

Ingsesamt hat mich alles knapp 80-100 € gekostet und einige Stunden Arbeit - Nicht ganz günstig, dafür aber individuell. #h


----------



## grazy04 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

sieht aber echt klasse aus ! 
Hat das nen bestimmten Grund das alles zur Wand zeigt?


----------



## Balaton1980 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



Khaane schrieb:


> So hier die Bilder nochmal, dachte nur weil Gohann schon Rollenhalter gebaut hat, dass die völlig überflüssig im Thread wären.
> 
> Habe den Halter symetrisch gebaut, damit man ihn auch hochkant montieren kann.
> Was nicht schlecht wäre, ein Winkelblech für die E-Spulen oder Kartons darüber anzuschrauben.
> ...


 

#r#r#r


----------



## Gohann (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Wirklich ein tolles Teil!#6 Meine Regalwand ist einbaufertig. Ich muss jetzt im Kellerraum Platz schaffen damit ich sie einbauen kann. Dann müssen nächste Woche nur noch die Einlegeböden gemacht werden und ich kann das meiste schon einräumen. Ich suche nur noch nach einer Lösung für meine Ruten. Ich muss ca 20 Stück unterbringen. Davon auch einige montiert. Die ganze Sache soll aber nicht zu viel Platz in Anspruch nehmen. Ich habe mich hier im Forum schon mal umgesehen, jedoch noch nichts passendes gefunden. Wer eine Idee hat kann sie hier gerne posten.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Breamhunter (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Diese Idee find ich ganz gut #6


----------



## Gohann (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Die ist auch in der engeren Auswahl! Ich suche nur nach einer Lösung, wo ich auf einer Ebene mehrere Ruten ablegen kann um Platz zu sparen.|kopfkrat

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## grazy04 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Davon 2

davon 6

Ich hab 4-6 Ruten montiert (einmal Rolle rechts, einmal links) drauf liegen.
Um den Lack der Ruten zu schonen kann man den Träger noch mit Kreppband umwickeln

Kosten im Baumarkt: 12,69€ komplett bei Eisenkarl oder bei Obi


----------



## Gohann (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



grazy04 schrieb:


> Davon 2
> 
> davon 6
> 
> ...



Hallo grazyo4,
könntest Du mal ein Foto einstellen wie das mit Ruten drauf aussieht? Hatte mir nämlich sowas ähnliches ausgedacht, nur die Träger wollte ich noch verkleiden.

Danke und Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## grazy04 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

jo kann ich machen, ist dann aber auch nur "Testmodus" ich bin auch noch am "fummeln"


----------



## grazy04 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

so war schnell knipsen










zum testen ist das erstmal nur mit Montagekleber an die Wand gebracht da ich nicht wirklich sicher war ob die Breite des Kellers auch reicht um alle Rute so ablegen zu können. Wenns dann die Tage richtig los geht wirds natürlich angebohrt und ausgerichtet


----------



## Algon (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hallo Grazy,

auf bzw. über die Auflage würde ich noch einen Gartenschlauch oder Ähnliches legen/ziehen. Den Blank würde ich so da nicht drauflegen.

MfG Algon


----------



## grazy04 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

wie oben beschrieben kommt da noch Kreppband drauf, iss nur jetzt noch nicht weil ich noch am testen bin  . Das kommt aber auf alle Fälle noch drann, hab mir an der Billig-Stippe schon ne Schramme reingehauen weil ich das unterschätz habe.....


----------



## Algon (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



grazy04 schrieb:


> Um den Lack der Ruten zu schonen kann man den Träger noch mit Kreppband umwickeln


da stehts ja.
|rotwerden habe ich überlesen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Lars123 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

was sicher auch gut gehen würde währe son mosgummiähliches zeug mit son klebezeug an der unterseite
sorry das ich es nur umschrieben habe weis aber nicht wie es heißt aber da es sehr weich ist denke ich das es sehr gut dazu währe um die träger zu ummanteln und die ruten schützen würde und vielleicht weis jemand sogar dne namen von den zeug


----------



## chxxstxxxx (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Teppichstreifen drüberkleben oder die Isolierung für Heizungsrohre aufschneiden und drüberstecken. So hab ich es teilweise bei mir in der Garage gemacht.. die ich dieses Jahr während der Schonzeit auch ausbauen muss damit mein ganzer Krempel Platz hat *hmpf*


----------



## Jacky Fan (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Isorohr für Heizung ist erste Wahl und preiswert bei Jippy Ja Johh zu bekommen. Meterware mit Einkerbung für Längsschnitt


----------



## nibbler001 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Bei der Angel-Comäne gibts n günstigen fertigen Ständer um Ruten Senkrecht zu lagern.

Alternativ gehen auch Que-STänder sehr gut


----------



## shad75 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Oder man nervt als Stammkunde solange rum bis der Angelladenbesitzer endlich einen rausrückt...
Waren harte Verhandlungen aber jetzt steht er bei mir Zuhause.:k


----------



## Algon (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Das ist doch mal ein schöner Ständer.|rolleyes
Wenn die Ruten alle von einem Händler sind, waren die Verandlungen bestimmt nicht allzu schwer.

Mfg Algon


----------



## shad75 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

80% meiner Ruten stammen aus dem Laden. 


@Algon
Danke das dir mein Ständer so gut gefällt:vik:
Meine Freundin findet ihn auch sehr hübsch,er könnte aber mal wieder,von ihr,geschrubbt werden...:q
Hast schon recht. Ich mußte,beim Kauf des Ständers nicht viel Verhandeln. Ein halbes Jahr warten und ein paar mal nachfragen genügten.


----------



## Gohann (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



shad75 schrieb:


> Oder man nervt als Stammkunde solange rum bis der Angelladenbesitzer endlich einen rausrückt...
> Waren harte Verhandlungen aber jetzt steht er bei mir Zuhause.:k



Ich baue mir so ein Teil nach und mach Rollen drunter. Dann kann ich ihn hinstellen wo ich gerade Platz habe. Außerdem ist er von beiden Seiten nutzbar. Eine Seite unmontierte Ruten, andere Seite montierte Ruten.#6

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



shad75 schrieb:


> 80% meiner Ruten stammen aus dem Laden.
> 
> 
> @Algon
> ...





nicht das du noch zum bord ferkel wirst , aber sehr schöner ständer


----------



## grazy04 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> nicht das du noch zum bord ferkel wirst , aber sehr schöner ständer






			
				shad75 schrieb:
			
		

> @Algon
> Danke das dir mein Ständer so gut gefällt:vik:
> Meine Freundin findet ihn auch sehr hübsch,er könnte aber mal wieder,von ihr,geschrubbt werden...:q
> Hast schon recht. Ich mußte,beim Kauf des Ständers nicht viel Verhandeln. Ein halbes Jahr warten und ein paar mal nachfragen genügten.



Ich glaub das weis der Fander gleich *ich sach nix*


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

hehe also zum keller , ich hab mit runde  winkel geholt  und diese fest geschraubt an der wand für die ruten.

für brollys futterale reichen die latten verschläge  des kellers, für tackelboxen funksystem und klein zeug hab ich 3 regale gemacht


----------



## shad75 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

@ Gohann 
Find ich klasse.
Ich hab schon gesehen das du handwerklich was drauf hast. Bin auf die Fotos gespannt...
Montierte Ruten passen bei meinen leider nicht rein. Dafür verträgt er sich,ganz gut,mit meiner übrigen Einrichtung.


@Carphunter
Glaub ich nicht,ist zu sehr drauf angelegt...


----------



## Gohann (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



shad75 schrieb:


> @ Gohann
> Find ich klasse.
> Ich hab schon gesehen das du handwerklich was drauf hast. Bin auf die Fotos gespannt...
> Montierte Ruten passen bei meinen leider nicht rein. Dafür verträgt er sich,ganz gut,mit meiner übrigen Einrichtung.
> ...



Hallo shad,
könntest Du mir die Maße Breite x Höhe x Tiefe angeben?

Danke Gohann#h


----------



## grazy04 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

ich überleg noch ne Art "Einsteckmöglichkeit" für Kunstköder zu bauen. Die soll dann an die Wand. Styropor is mir zu "bröselig" hat da wer noch andere Ideen für´s Material?

Also qusie 2-3 Streifen davon dann an die Wand und die Kukö´s mit ner Fluke vom Drilling oben einstechen. Halt ohne das das Material nach 2x einstechen zerbröselt.


----------



## shad75 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Kann ich gerne morgen machen,ich schick dir ne PN.


----------



## shad75 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hab ich doch mal eben schnell gemacht.
Breite-74cm
Höhe-130,5cm
Tiefe-30,5cm auf 15,5cm


----------



## Honeyball (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



shad75 schrieb:


> Danke das dir mein Ständer so gut gefällt:vik:
> Meine Freundin findet ihn auch sehr hübsch,er könnte aber mal wieder,von ihr,geschrubbt werden



geht ja wohl garnicht durch |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|bigeyes


----------



## west1 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



grazy04 schrieb:


> ich überleg noch ne Art "Einsteckmöglichkeit" für Kunstköder zu bauen. Die soll dann an die Wand. Styropor is mir zu "bröselig" hat da wer noch andere Ideen für´s Material?



Eckschienen vom Gipser oder Baumarkt an die Wand geschraubt und hunderte Kunstköder haben platz! #6


----------



## chxxstxxxx (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Geh in den Recyclinghof und hol Dir die Gitter der Kühlschränke (solche hier); da häng ich meine Kunstköder immer auf.


----------



## bacalo (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

@Honeyball;geht ja wohl garnicht durch |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|bigeyes




Danke dem "AB-Moralwächter"; 

trotzdem, das AB ist daran Schuld, 
dass ich meine Vorsätze für 2010 nun vor die Türe setze|rolleyes.

Boardies#h - weiter so#6.


----------



## grazy04 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

@west1
Eckschienen vom Gipser oder Baumarkt ?? Hilf mir mal bitte, was für Dinger ;+

@christian36
Die Gitter vom Kühlschrank sind ne gute Idee


----------



## west1 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



grazy04 schrieb:


> @west1
> Eckschienen vom Gipser oder Baumarkt ?? Hilf mir mal bitte, was für Dinger ;+


Eckschiene, Putzschiene,  Putzprofile.
Guckst du!
Schau im Baumarkt, such dir eine passende aus, kostet nicht die Welt.


----------



## Suniflex (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

@west 1 
also ich Fische nicht so oft mit Wobblern und Co oder auch Pilker oder ähnliches aber das sieht sehr gut aus bei die Hochachtung .

                               Gruß Steffen


----------



## grazy04 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



west1 schrieb:


> Eckschiene, Putzschiene,  Putzprofile.
> Guckst du!
> Schau im Baumarkt, such dir eine passende aus, kostet nicht die Welt.




aahh jetzt ja ... eine Insel  , gute Idee


----------



## Tippmeister (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hallo,
möchte mich anschliesen das es ein schöner Hobbyraum wird. Mit kleinen Mitteln lassen sich oft Wunder erwirken. Dem ein oder anderen fehlt wahrscheinlich auch nur ein genialer Tip. Solche wie man (Frau natürlich auch) hier von Euch bekommt.
Ein Kollege hat sich einige Besenhalter an die Wand geschraubt und seine montierte ruten dort in Reih und Glied aufgehangen. Sieht sehr übersichtlich aus. Ich hoffe das das Bild (ohne Angelruten) ankommt.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Algon (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

stelle ich mir aber ziemlich friemelig vor mit einem dünnen Blank, und groß gegen kommen darfste bestimmt auch nicht.

MfG Algon


----------



## Tippmeister (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Das ist schon stabil. Die Halterungen sind an der Wand verschraubt.
Und die Rollen (links) sind lose gelagert. Das heißt das sich die Rute egal wie Dick oder Dünn sich durch ihr Eigengewicht selbst fester in die Rollen der Halterungen drückt.
Kannst sie dir ja einmal im Baumarkt betrachten. Sind schon relativ stabil und sicher.
Werde es wahrscheinlich für meine Ruten übernehmen. Bin aber auch noch auf der Suche nach alternativen.


----------



## superhelge (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Zum Aufhängen von Kunstködern geht auch eine Baustahlgewebematte.
Die gibt es auch in kleiner und in Edelstahl im jeden Baumarkt.
Einfach an die Wand hängen und fertig.
Nach dem Angeln Wobler, Pilker und Co einfach Abspülen und anhängen zum Trocknern


----------



## Algon (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



Tippmeister schrieb:


> Das ist schon stabil. Die Halterungen sind an der Wand verschraubt.
> Und die Rollen (links) sind lose gelagert. Das heißt das sich die Rute egal wie Dick oder Dünn sich durch ihr Eigengewicht selbst fester in die Rollen der Halterungen drückt.
> Kannst sie dir ja einmal im Baumarkt betrachten. Sind schon relativ stabil und sicher.
> Werde es wahrscheinlich für meine Ruten übernehmen. Bin aber auch noch auf der Suche nach alternativen.


 
die Rollen sind aber nur ca. 1cm breit, da stelle ich mir diese hier besser vor.
http://www.reitsport-exclusiv.de/a....usiv/lang/x/a/1786/kw/5068_PFIFF__Besenhalter

MfG Algon


----------



## Gohann (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hallo liebe Bastelfreunde,
ich hätte nie gedacht,daß dieses Thema solch eine Resonanz hat. Ich danke allen, die etwas dazu beigetragen haben! Aber es soll ja allen dienen. Aktueller Stand bei mir ist: Ich habe gestern, bedingt durch Schneeräumen und Auto freimachen keine Lust mehr gehabt etwas zu tun. Heute habe ich mein restliches Holz bestellt. Ich werde morgen dann weitermachen. Sobald etwas fotogenes dabei ist, werde ich es natürlich reinsetzen.

Gruß an alle Gohann#h


----------



## Tippmeister (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Die halterung auf dem Bild dient nur als Beispiel. Wir haben zB in der Abstellkammer welche mit einer Rolle die in der Mitte eingekerbt sind. Da halten auch dünne geräte daran. Wie zb ein Staubwedel.
Finde deine Lösung aber besser.

Gruß thomas


----------



## bacalo (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Praktischer Thread#6
@shad75, 
die Rutenhalter meines Tackle-Dealers hatten es mir auch angetan. 

Doch mit fertigmontierten Ruten war mir hier der Abstand zu eng. Also wurde einer gebastelt; dieser ist einzigartig. Der Schrank an sich ist kein richtiger Schrank, sondern nur in der Nische zwischen der Wand und einem Kleiderschrank eingepasst. Die rechts stehenden Solo-Ruten wurden mittels 3-4 cm starken Reststücke von 50 er HT-Rohre fixiert. Aus diesen Reststücken habe ich einen ca. 1 cm breiten Streifen herausgesägt, so dass sich durch die vorgegebene Spannung die Rundung wieder schließt. Doch lässt sich diese Öffnung leicht auseinander drücken. Anschließend habe ich die bereits erwähnten Isolationsrohre zugeschnitten und als zusätzlichen Schutz für die Blanks eingepasst. 

@grazy04: vielleicht könnte dieser wohlgemeinte Hinweis für dich  hilfreich sein:

Anstelle der schnell mürbe werdenden Gummiringe verwende ich ca. 8 mm breite Gummiringe von  einem alten Fahrradschlauch. Dieser „Gummiring“ hält länger und man kann immer welche am Rutengriff als Ersatz mitführen. Oben an der Spitze sollte der „Gummiring“ über den dem Spitzenring am nächsten liegenden Rutenring gestreift werden. Wollte ich nur erwähnt haben, den dieses Teil verliere ich sehr gerne.

Gruß
bacalo


----------



## grazy04 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



bacalo schrieb:


> @grazy04: vielleicht könnte dieser wohlgemeinte Hinweis für dich  hilfreich sein:
> 
> Anstelle der schnell mürbe werdenden Gummiringe verwende ich ca. 8 mm breite Gummiringe von  einem alten Fahrradschlauch. Dieser „Gummiring“ hält länger und man kann immer welche am Rutengriff als Ersatz mitführen. Oben an der Spitze sollte der „Gummiring“ über den dem Spitzenring am nächsten liegenden Rutenring gestreift werden. Wollte ich nur erwähnt haben, den dieses Teil verliere ich sehr gerne.
> 
> ...




Jo das stimmt, die Haushaltsgummis sind nicht die Lösung  , ich hab immer ne Tüte im Auto liegen weil ich gerade in der Dunkelheit gerne mal eins verliere.

Ich habe aber jetzt in sonem 99cent Laden ca 20cm lange und 2cm breite "Kabelbinder" aus Stoff gefunden wo an den Enden ein Klettverschluss drauf ist. Da hab ich erstmal 20stk geholt.

Sowas in der Art




nur ohne einfädeln, die muss ich aber erst noch austauschen


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Ich habe mir für meine Ruten was gebaut aus Zaunbrettern und Rundhölzern. 

Gab`s billig im Baumarkt und funktioniert super.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

uiii Andy,

das iss doch ne gute Idee!

Glaube , das baue ich mir auch.


----------



## shad75 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

@ Bacalo...
dein Schrank kommt auch gut. 


Ich glaub ich stell die Tage nochmal ein paar Fotos rein. Hab das Glück ein eigenes Zimmer für meine Angelsachen zu haben.
Paßt zwar nicht mehr alles rein aber wenn ich den Umbau abgeschlossen habe wird das schon...


----------



## grazy04 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

folgende Idee:

ein Stück Dachrinne an die Wand, als Ablage für Ersatzspulen und Schnur ?? 
Was sagen die Bastler ?


----------



## Gohann (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hallo Bastelfreunde,
habe alles einbaufertig. Einlegeböden sind parat. Heute noch alles aus der Rumpelkammer ausräumen, dann wird morgen montiert. Morgen gibt es dann auch wieder ein paar Fotos.:m

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Gohann (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Es ist Richtfest! Nach Schneeräumen am Morgen habe ich damit begonnen die Regalwand aufzubauen. Ich konnte alles an Kleinzeug darin unterbringen. Jetzt muss ich mich noch um die Unterbringung von Ruten und Rollen kümmern. Ausserdem muss noch ein Arbeitstisch her,an dem ich Basteln kann. Das sind dann Projekte für die kommenden Wochen.|kopfkrat

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Schick, schick.#6



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## spin89 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Gefällt auch mir sehr gut!Sauber ArbeitGruss spin89


----------



## shad75 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Schönes Ding...#6


----------



## Gohann (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Danke für die Blumen liebe Bastelfreunde!:vik: Das ist wie beschrieben ja nur der Anfang. Das Gerödel auf den angehängten Fotos muss auch noch vernünftig untergebracht werden.|uhoh: Ich hätte das Thema besser: " Von der Räuberhöhle zum Angelkeller " genannt. Mensch was da alles zum Vorschein kommt:q. Ich halte Euch aber auf dem Laufenden.|bla:

Gruß Gohann#h

PS. Für weitere Anregungen bin ich dankbar! Ausserdem dient es ja allen, die sich informieren wollen.


----------



## grazy04 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

sauber gemacht! echt klasse was da gebaut wird


----------



## Jacky Fan (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Das mit den Zaunlatten gefällt mir gut
Schlicht und Rustikal


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



Jacky Fan schrieb:


> Das mit den Zaunlatten gefällt mir gut
> Schlicht und Rustikal





Geht ganz einfach.

10er oder 12er Rundhölzer gibt`s als Meterstangen im Baumarkt. 
Die Bretter auch. Dann im gewünschten Abstand 10er oder 12er Löcher bohren.
Die Rundhölzer auf 20 - 25 cm stücken und einkleben.

Das ganze noch farblich gestalten (ich hatte noch Beize zu liegen).

Und ab an die Wand damit.

Sache von `ner halben Stunde.



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## magic feeder (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

ich habe jetzt einen glücksgriff gemacht....bin in eine neue wohnung umgezogen und habe einen ca. 10 qm grossen hobbyraum für all meine angelsachen....bilder kommen dann mal...


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

hi
ich muss sagen, sehr gut beiträge hier#6

finde das thema sehr gut, da ich auch grad damit beschäftigt bin mein zeug auf möglichst wenig raum ordentlich aufzuräumen#t. vorallem die ruten ablagen und kunstköder halter von euch gefallen mir.:m

weiter so #6:vik:


----------



## shad75 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Eigentlich wollte ich diesen Einbauschrank dicht machen,da er bei meinen Einzug ziemlich vergammelt war aber ich hab mich doch anders entschieden.
Für mich ist es jetzt der ideale Aufbewahrungsort für meine Watklamotten und meine Rutentaschen.


----------



## Gohann (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hast Du doch optimal gelöst#6

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Mein Tipp zur platzsparenden Unterbringung der Ruten.



20cm      unterhalb der Decke rechts und links je eine Schraube mit Rundöese in die      Wand dübeln.
Darin, daumendickes Seil von einer Seite zur andern *spannen*. 
Das      ganze ein zweites Mal im Abstand von 150 -200 cm, je nach Rutenlänge      anbringen.
Wenn      die Wandabstände zu groß sind, auf halber Strecke eine Abhängung      anbringen. (Rundöse/Seil)
Ruten      Ablegen – fäärdieeeesch –
 
Vorteil, die weichen Fasern des Seils können weder dem Blank noch der Schnur bei fertig Montagen etwas anhaben. Der Kostenpunkt ist minimal und  man hat wieder reichlich Platz für allerhand anderen Grimms-Grams !!! :q

Jooo, eine gewisse Deckenhöhe ist natürlich Voraussetzung !!!

Es grüßt der Kelsterbacher Fischkopp |wavey:


----------



## Sueger (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hallo, nachdem hier die Keller so schön aufgeräumt wurden, möchte ich hier meinen selbstgebauten Rutenständer auf Rollen vorstellen. 

Gruß aus Mannheim
Sueger


----------



## grazy04 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

schöner Ständer... ää Rutenständer


----------



## heiko25 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hi

Wirklich klasse was ihr euch so gebastelt habt

Mfg


----------



## firemirl (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Moinsen,

ist schon Wahnsinn was man so wiederfindet wenn mal alles aufgeräumt ist.:m
Habe jetzt auch nen eigenen Keller fürs Gerät usw.
Noch nicht ganz fertig aber ein Anfang.
Hier mal die Bilder..........
Gruß
Toto


----------



## jerkfreak (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Jetzt musst ich hier in den Tröt halt doch mal reinschaun. Und muss sagen, da findet man dann doch so einiges, was ich recht intressant bzw ne gute Idee finde.

Gerade jetzt im Winter nervt es mich nämlich tierisch, dieses "Chaos" im Keller. Während der Saison ist vieles an Tackle entweder immer im Auto, oder steht in der Garage griffbereit. Habe jetzt die Tage aber mal wieder einige Ruten usw in Keller geräumt, das schon echt nervig. Es ist einfach kein Platz mehr, also müssen so manche Ruten den Winter wieder in der kalten Garage verbringen. Zum Glück hab ich mir für die ganzen Kunstködertaschen ein großes Regal in der Garage aufgestellt, sprich die bleiben eh ganzjährig dort.

Für meine Ruten hatte ich auch das Glück, als mein Dealer hier bei uns zu gemacht hatte, dass ich ihm 4 solcher Rutenständer abluchsen konnte. Die sind ganz praktisch. So habe ich jetzt einen Ständer für Teleruten, einen für die selten benutzten Steck- und Wallerruten, einen für die ganzen Wettkampfruten und einen für Spin- und Jerkruten. Lediglich die Deckenhöhe im Keller ist bei den Jerken ganzschön grenzwertig.

Nur für die langen Karpfen- und Hechtruten muss ich mir mal noch was einfallen lassen, des gefällt mir so einfach nicht. Und natürlich für das ganze Taschen-, Liegen-, Stühle-, Zelt- und Futterzeug, dass alles kreuz die quer rumsteht oder gestapelt liegt. Man braucht prinzibiell immer dass unterste, das ist nervig.

Finde, das habt ihr teils wirklich schön gelöst und ich denk, da werd ich das ein oder andre wohl so ähnlich wie ihr umsetzen.

Schöner Thread!!! #6


----------



## Gohann (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Ja, Ordnung ist das halbe Leben. Konnte mich in meinem bisherigen Leben noch nicht daran gewöhnen.:q Habe jetzt am Wochenende mal ne ruhige Kugel geschoben. Werde mich in der kommenden Woche mal um eine geeignete Rutenablage kümmern. Außerdem muss noch ein Arbeitstisch her. Fotos gibt es dann von den fertigen Teilen.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

ja, muss auch sagen, das sind echt gute beiträge hier, sind sehr hilfreich


----------



## grazy04 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

sach ma jerkfreak Welchen Laden haste den da auseinander genommen ????????? Das ja ma der Hit was da so steht und liegt


----------



## jerkfreak (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Das ein Teil von dem, was sich in 15 Jahren Angellaufbahn bei mir so angesammelt hat. Und bischen verrückt ist doch jeder von uns, der eine mehr, der andre weniger!  

Das mit dem rumliegen haste schön gesagt, die ganzen Taschen kreuz die quer, gehn mir echt derbst aufn Keks. Aber der Keller gibt momentan einfach net mehr her, muss mir da echt ma was einfallen lassen.


----------



## Gohann (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hallo liebe Bastelfreunde,
der nächste Bauabschnitt ist geschafft. Bin heute mal durch nen Baumarkt gelaufen. Dabei stand mir ein 2,5m langes Stück Küchenarbeitsplatte mit ein paar kleinen Macken im Weg. Sonderpreis 9,99€. Eingeladen und ab nach Hause damit. Schnell ne Kante drangeleimt, Loch für Kabeldurchlass reingebohrt und montiert. Montagewinkel und zwei Rundrohrfüße hatte ich noch. Werde mich aber aus Platzgründen für die Wandhalterung für meine Ruten entscheiden müssen.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

für 9,99 nicht schlecht
schaut doch gar nicht so schlimm aus die platte


----------



## Gohann (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hi Leon,
die Macken kann man auf den Fotos nicht erkennen. Das sind nur leichte Ausrisse an den Sägeschnitten gewesen und ein Abplatzer vom Dekor an der Hinterkante. Dafür das die Platte sonst 26€ pro laufenden Meter kostet, war das doch ein Deal. Oder?|supergri

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Wallerphil72 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hey " Gohann" du sollst angeln gehen bzw. den Eisbrecher auspacken damit wir noch vor der Schonzeit gehen können...gruß Phil


----------



## Gohann (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hi Phil, altes Haus.#h Was soll ich denn machen? Der Badesee ist bestimmt nicht am kommenden Wochenende frei. Mit irgendwas muss ich mir ja die Zeit vertreiben, sonst#q#q

Gruß Schorsch#h


----------



## angler4711 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Moin, Moin!





Sehen ja alle interessant aus, aber so wie ich es gemacht
habe hat es keiner.
|rolleyes


Werde mal paar Bilder machen, vorher ist aber aufräumen
angesagt. #q


----------



## bacalo (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

@4711

.......Sehen ja alle interessant aus, aber so wie ich es gemacht
habe hat es keiner.
|rolleyes
 Werde mal paar Bilder machen, vorher ist aber aufräumen
angesagt. 


Wieso eigentlich, es bleibt doch unter uns.


----------



## Gohann (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



angler4711 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja dann leg mal los!|bla:

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



angler4711 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mach doch mal vorher - nachher Bilder.


----------



## MOORLA (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

hi leute...

ich habe auch grad das projekt angelkeller hinter mir!... ich depp hätte wirklich mal vorher nachher fotos machen sollen...dann hättet ihr gewusst, was das für ne arbeit war  ...

irgendwelche vormieter (vor 10000 jahren) haben diesen kellerraum sowas von vermüllt, dass alles weggeschafft werden musste... regale, arbeitsplatte, rutenhalter usw musste alles frisch montiert werden!

aber alles in allem sehr gelungen ;-)

jetzt gefällts mir da wenigstens ...

viel spaß noch beim basteln!


----------



## angler4711 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Moin, Moin!



So bin gerade fertig geworden, hier mal 2 Bilder meines Schuppens!



http://

 

Meine Ruten, einfach 2 Schrauben in der Wand gebohrt alls schutz 2 stücke vom Gartenschlauch drüber und fertig.



http://



Hier meine Lockstoffe, Posen und Haken.
Die Lockstoffe sind alle auf einen Regal wo sich darunter meine Sitzkiepe befindet.
Die Ersatzposen habe ich alle auf einen Styroporstück gesteckt.
Meine Haken habe ich auf einen Nagel auf einen Brett aufgehängt!



Jetz bin ich mal auf die Kommentare dazu und euren Schuppen/Keller gestannt!


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Na sieht doch ganz ordentlich aus.#h




|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## TBerbo (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Nicht schlecht gefällt mir....


----------



## Gohann (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Liebe Bastelfreunde, gerade Feierabend gemacht und wieder einen Teil meines Projektes abgeschlossen. Ich nenne das Gebilde einmal Kunstködergarage.|supergri Es besteht aus einem Kasten aus 13mm Mulipexplatte mit den Maßen:B90 cm H60 cm T12 cm und einer Rückwand aus 4mm Sperrholz. Als Aufhängung habe ich vier Gewindestangen M6 mm genommen und diese aussen mit einer Mutter mit Unterlegscheibe fixiert. Gewindestange deshalb, sollte eine Stange durch zu viele Köder durchhängen, lässt sie sich durch nachziehen der Mutter wieder gerade ziehen. Die Aussenseiten habe ich mit einer Lochreihe versehen, damit ich mit dem Abstand der Stangen Flexibel bin. Aber seht selbst.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## BeatleB84 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Schicke, echt gut geworden:vik:!

Ziehe Ende April um. Werde in meiner neuen Wohnung leider nur nen kleinen Keller zur Verfügung haben (habe jetzt ne Garage). Aber den werde ich nutzen und zum Angelkeller machen. Auf alle Fälle werd ich VORHER / NACHHER *Bilder *reinstellen!!!|supergri


----------



## catchandfun (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hallo! Echt cooles Thema - schöne Sachen, die hier so vorgestellt wurden.
Habe auch mal ein paar Fotos von meinem Keller gemacht. 
Auch ich habe gerade einen neuen Rutenständer gebaut  - also weiter so - freue mich schon auf die nächsten Ideen und Bilder.


----------



## Gohann (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Das sieht super aus!#6  Wie beim Händler. Besonders toll finde ich die Lösung für die Rollen.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## bacalo (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

@Spassfussel,

Respekt, schöne Rollensammlung. 
Bewährtes sollte man wertschätzen. In meinem Büro hängt ein alter D.A.M-Spinner Modell Libelle Spezi aus den späten 60igern. Meinen ersten (Gras) Hecht fing ich damit. 

Die indirekte Beleuchtung in der Vitrine #6, fehlt nur noch der Spot auf das rechts unten stehende Foto.

An alle Bastler unter uns, auch mit wenig Platz lässt sich einiges in Ordnung bringen. Ein oder zwei alte 1-2türige Kleiderschränke tun´s doch auch. Die Einteilung macht´s.

Gruß
bacalo


----------



## catchandfun (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Ja vielen dank! Das war der Arbeit Mühe wert.

Wo ich grad dabei bin, hier noch ein paar Fotos von meinem selbstgebauten Räucherofen. Ein paar Kleinigkeiten fehlen noch, aber er funktioniert schon einwandfrei.

Enjoy!


----------



## angler4711 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Moin!



Der Ofen sieht ja auch nicht schlecht aus, ich habe mir einen aus einen alten Fass gebaut klappt auch wunderbar.


#6


----------



## jerkfreak (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Die Vitrine find ich mal richtig geil!!! #6 Sieht echt super aus, die indirekte Beleuchtung macht, wie schon gesagt wurde mal so richtig was her ey!!! :k Gefällt mir sehr sehr gut, ich glaub ich muss mir da auch ma was einfallen lassen für meine Oldies und "Schmuckstücke"...!

Auch das Rollenregal is nice, Fan der älteren Rollengenerationen, he!? #6


----------



## grazy04 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Die Rollenpenssion iss ja me richtig klasse!

Kannste von der Vitrine nochmal ein scharfes Foto machen bitte ?


----------



## AnGeLjUnK (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Schönen Trött habt ihr hier da dachte ich mein Gesellenstück 
passt hier genau rein werd noch mal schönere blider machen.














und nen paar sind noch in meinem album #h


----------



## Algon (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

@AnGeLjUnK

|bigeyes WAS IST DAS DENN ????????
Das geht ja garnicht, schnell weg damit.
Wann und wo soll ich es abholen??? ich entsorge das kostenls!!!
Alles weitere über PN 


Sehr schönes Ding, auf die Idee bin ich ja noch garnicht gekommen. auchhabenwollen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Sieht echt super aus.#6

Leider hab ich nicht so viel Platz um mir zwei , drei solche Schränke hin zu stellen.



#h#h


----------



## Bobster (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Da hilft nur eins Herr Professor !

Eine

*Schrankwand :q*


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



Bobster schrieb:


> Da hilft nur eins Herr Professor !
> 
> Eine
> 
> *Schrankwand :q*




Sehr gut#6


Oder dem Nachbarn seinen Keller abschwatzen.


#h#h


----------



## Fishaholic (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Ich habe meinen Dachboden/Speicher ausgebaut und möchte ihn für meinen Angelspeicher/ Bastelecke nutzen. Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, wie ich die Dachschräge, die ca bis 50cm über den Boden reicht für die Rutenaufbewahrung nutze. Habt ihr ne Idee?


----------



## AnGeLjUnK (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

kanste dir nicht rutenhalter da anbringen oder haut das von der länge nich hin hab da an so klemm halter gedacht.


----------



## bacalo (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

@Fishaholic

Wieviel Grad Dachneigung?

Nach Ende des Kniestocks bzw. Beginn der Dachneigung ein Stück 40 o. 50 er HT-Rohr, ca. 20 cm lang anschrauben,
Rute mit Rolle bis zum Rollenfuß einstecken und im Bereich der Rutenspitze ein Stück Iso-Rohr befestigen.
Die vorgegebene Spannung des Iso-Rohres sollte die Rute in der Schräge allemal halten.


----------



## EOD (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hi !

Hab das ganze noch vor mir.
Ich stelle mir im Garten ein Gartenhaus auf wo
ich dann 12m² für mein Angelgerät zur verfügung 
habe. Kann aber leider erst nach der Schneeschmelze mit den Aufbau beginnen.
Sie sollte in etwa einer woche dann bezugfertigsein.
Sobald ich sie dann eingeräumt habe gibt es hier dann auch Bilder.
#h


----------



## firemirl (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

@ EOD

Also, wenn Du ein bischen von dem Zeug bunkerst, welches Du zum räumen verwendest, ist die Schneeschmelze sehr schnell oder besser schlagartig da.
Und wir haben wieder was neues zum bestaunen.


----------



## Fishaholic (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Dachneigung müsste ich mal im Bauplan nachsehen um es genau sagen zu können, aber es dürften so ca 65° sein.
Das mit den HD Rohren klingt ja schonmal recht gut!


----------



## Gohann (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hallö Angeljunk,
Respekt#6#6 super gemacht die Vitrine. Hätte ich mir vor 25 Jahren auch überlegen sollen so etwas als Gesellenstück zu machen. Weiter so.

Gruß Gohann#6


----------



## Finne 23 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

@AnGeLjUnK

Da hatten wir wohl die gleiche Idee!


----------



## Algon (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

nun ist aber gut, ich zerplatze hier gleich vor Neid.


MfG Algon


----------



## AnGeLjUnK (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

@ finne 
ja das ist doch was nich schlecht das teil #6respeckt#6hätte mich auch gewundert wenn ich der einziege wäre der die idee hatte|uhoh:sind da auch deine überstunden fürs material draufgegangen ? aber das wars mir wert und bei den Prüfern kams nich so gut an :c


----------



## Finne 23 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

@AnGeLjUnK

sollte etwas bauen was kein anderes hat! Ja das Material war nicht billig aber nen Gesellenstück baut man nur einmal!


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Schönes Ding!#6


#h#h


----------



## angler4711 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Moin, Moin!


Hut ab vor den beiden Vitrienen.

#6




Ich habe als Gesellenstück ein Fernsehschrank gebaut letztes Jahr, auf deine Idee bin ich leider nicht gekommen.

:c


----------



## Gohann (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hallo Finne,
auch dir meinen vollsten Respekt#6 Super Teil! Den kleineren Holzkoffer, der im unteren Bereich des Schrankes liegt, hatte ich bei meiner Gesellenprüfung als Arbeitsprobe. Leider habe ich das schöne Stück verschenkt.

Gruß Gohann#6#h


----------



## Finne 23 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

@Gohann

Besten Dank! 
Ja das war ne alte Arbeitsprobe! Die habe ich zum Zinken üben gemacht!


----------



## Fishaholic (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



angler4711 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nicht schlecht, solange es nicht mehr Kram wird und Du die Ordnung halten kannst. Wenn ich allersings den Schleifboch und so nebendran sehe, befürchte ich fast, dass es Dir wie mir ergehen wird in meinem alten Schuppen: voll und unübersichtlich. 
Meine Rutenaufbewahrung war zuerst auch auf die jeweiligen Ruten angepasst und jede hatte ihren speziellen Platz - fand ich auch nicht besonders Praktisch..
Ich bin aber auch ein Schlamper, der gerne mal das wegräumen, zB nach dem Hehenebinden, oder etc auf den nächsten Tag verschiebt und dann liegt auch schnell was rum.
Ich hab mir ne Menge von diesen durchsichtigen Plano Boxen besorgt und will mir dafür jetzt ein Einschubregal bauen. 
Ich nehm immer die Boxen mit, in denen das ist was ich grad brauch und der Rest bleibt im Speicher.
Auch meine Ersatzgummiköder und das Bindegarn und so hebe ich indiesen Boxen auf. So schaffe auch ich es einigermaßen Ordnung zu halten...|kopfkrat


----------



## angler4711 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Moin, Moin!




> *AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*
> Zitat:
> Zitat von *angler4711*
> 
> ...


 

Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen das es nicht mehr werden darf aber ob man sich dran hält, ist die andere Frage.
Das mit den Boxen ist keine schlechte Idee, werd ich mal gucken ob ich es auch so mache.
|kopfkrat


----------



## Coasthunter (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Fachkraft für Angelkeller Lagerlogistik gesucht.:q



http://img194.*ih.us/img194/6121/angelkeller001.jpg


http://img35.*ih.us/img35/5857/angelkeller008.jpg


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Ey Coasty, da seh ich doch glatt noch ne "antike" Geflechtschnur in deinem Keller 
Da muss der Trödel Trupp mal ran, dann hast hinterher auch kohle für ne richtige Schnur 

Grüße

Perle


----------



## Coasthunter (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Ey Coasty, da seh ich doch glatt noch ne "antike" Geflechtschnur in deinem Keller
> Da muss der Trödel Trupp mal ran, dann hast hinterher auch kohle für ne richtige Schnur
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Keine Chance mein bester. Die 32er Maurerschnur ist schon an Kpt. Schnööf vergeben.:q:q:q


----------



## angler4711 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Oha, was für eine M.....



|sagnix


----------



## Gohann (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hallo liebe Bastelfreunde, wie ich sehe haben wir fast alle das gleiche Problem nämlich Unordnung. Ich hatte ja meine Schrankwand als erstes fertig gestellt, damit ich alles was nur auf der Erde rumstand oder in einigen Kisten untergebracht war mal übersichtlich abstellen konnte um es zu sortieren. Wegen des schlechten Wetters habe ich gestern damit angefangen. Ihr glaubt es nicht was da alles zum Vorschein kam. Ich wusste gar nicht was noch alles an ungebrauchtem Angelzeug in irgend welchen Tüten oder Kästen schlummert. Jedenfalls hat der gestrige Tag nicht ausgereicht, um alles zu sortieren. Ich werde mich wohl oder übel noch ein paar Stunden mit der Sortierung amüsieren müssen.:c

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Algon (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



Gohann schrieb:


> Ich werde mich wohl oder übel noch ein paar Stunden mit der Sortierung amüsieren müssen.:c


 
Sei doch mal ehrlich, gibt es was Schöneres????

MfG Algon


----------



## daci7 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



Algon schrieb:


> Sei doch mal ehrlich, gibt es was Schöneres????
> 
> MfG Algon



ich find auch, das gehört einfach dazu =)

sortieren, putzen, ölen, reparieren... da vergisst man total die zeit bei  und die vorfreude aufs ausprobieren steigt total!

und außerdem findet man immer wieder schätzchen die man schon verloren geglaubt hat oder von denen man garnicht wusste, dass man sie besessen hat :q


----------



## Gohann (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hallo an meine Vorposter!
Nein ich finde die Sache nicht so prickelnd. Dafür ist es jedenfalls bei mir zu viel Zeug. Ich muss dazu gestehen, in dem Haus wo ich vorher gewohnt habe, war nur ein winzig kleiner Raum um mein Angelzeug zu vestauen. Da war auch nix mit mal einen Abend im Angelkeller verschwinden. Das Zeug wurde dort deponiert und was ich nötig hatte einfach irgenwoher rausgekramt. Was ich gerade nicht brauchte wieder irgendwo reingestopft. So kam es da Bleie bei Schwimmern, Kunstköder bei Schnur oder Pilker beim Stipperzubehör gelandet sind. Das ganze hat sich auch über die fast zwei Jahre, die ich nun hier wohne gezogen. Bis ich das Projekt in Angriff genommen habe. Ich war happy als ich die Regalwand aufgestellt hatte und einfach alles was rumstand (auch unsortiert) reingestellt habe. Das war eine Verbesserung um 300%. Jetzt beim Sortieren sieht alles wieder sehr unordentlich aus. Ich häng mal ein Foto dran.
Übrigens eine engültige Entscheidung wie ich meine Ruten unterbringe ist auch noch nicht gefallen.|kopfkrat

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Tippmeister (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Respekt vor unseren Schreinern hier.
Jetzt bin ich total verunsichert mit dem was ich mit meinen Angelsachen machen soll.
Rutenständer ala Angelgeschäft selber bauen. unseren alten Wohnzimmerschrank im Keller umgestalten, oder, oder ....

Nur bei manchen glaube ich die haben ein Angelgeschäft geplündert. Da muß doch alleine die Auswahl schon schwer fallen was jetzt zum Gewässer mitgeht oder zu Hause bleibt.

#a#:


----------



## Gohann (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



Tippmeister schrieb:


> Respekt vor unseren Schreinern hier.
> Jetzt bin ich total verunsichert mit dem was ich mit meinen Angelsachen machen soll.
> Rutenständer ala Angelgeschäft selber bauen. unseren alten Wohnzimmerschrank im Keller umgestalten, oder, oder ....
> 
> ...



Hallo Tippmeister, nur keine Angst oder falsche Bescheidenheit. Ich denke jedem der hier eine Frage zu etwas hat wird gerne geholfen. Man muss keinen riesigen Maschinenpark besitzen um ein gutes Ergebnis zu erzielen. Ich selber arbeite auch nicht mehr in einer Schreinerei sondern als Monteur von Büromöbeln. Die Plattenware lasse ich mir beim Holzhändler zuschneiden. Ein altes Bügeleisen zum aufbügeln von Umleimern ist auch leicht zu beschaffen. Also Versuch macht kluch. Ich denke ich spreche auch für die anderen.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Tippmeister (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hallo Gohann,
das mit den Umleimern von kanten usw ist ja nicht das Problem. Nur es gibt wirklich viele Anregungen die sehr gut sind. Da fällt eine entscheidung schon schwer.
Der Vorteil ist das man jetzt Möglichkeiten kennt an die man vorher gar nicht gedacht hat. Deshalb werde ich dieses Thema gespannt weiter verfolgen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## angler4711 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Lass dir zeit bei deiner Entscheidung!


----------



## Gohann (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



angler4711 schrieb:


> Lass dir zeit bei deiner Entscheidung!



Genau Thomas, lass dir Zeit. Ich bin auch noch mit einigen Sachen im Unklaren. Andere Sachen konnte ich durch Tipps und Anregungen schneller lösen. So ist es eben.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Zepfi (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Als erstes will ich mich mal bei allen hier im Thread bedanken.... ihr hab mich auf ein paar super Ideen gebracht. Bin auch gerade dabei mir nen Angelecke im Keller einzurichten und baue dazu gerade nen alten Küchenschrank um, um endlich  genug Platz für mein ganzen Zeug zu haben ( momentan noch ne Garade zusammen mit meinem Dad und meinem Bruder und das Auto muss auch noch rein!!!^^). Für meine Ruten hab ich nen Angelsständer mit Rollen von nem Bekannten geschenkt bekommen (gabs mal bei Askari billig aber er hat sich was größeres besorgt weil nicht mehr alles rein ging).

Sobald alles fertig ist werd ich hier mal ein paar Fotos reinstellen.


----------



## TBerbo (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Was ist denn hier los? gar nix mehr?

Bin jeden Tag hier drin und gespannt auf neue Bilderkes.

Würde ja auch mal ein paar Bilder reinsetzen, aber die kann ich keinem zumuten.....:q


----------



## Gohann (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



TBerbo schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier los? gar nix mehr?
> 
> Bin jeden Tag hier drin und gespannt auf neue Bilderkes.
> 
> Würde ja auch mal ein paar Bilder reinsetzen, aber die kann ich keinem zumuten.....:q



Sicher ist hier noch was los. Vielleicht sind die Jungs ja am Bauen und haben keine Zeit. Ich konnte leider die letzten zwei Wochen nix machen. Hatte Karneval einen kleinen Unfall. Bin bei Eis und Schnee ausgerutscht und habe mich unter Einsatz meiner 120 KG auf den Steiß gesetzt. Im Liegen lässt der Schmerz jetzt langsam nach.:vik: Hab mich weil viel Arbeitwar nicht krank schreiben lassen. Da hatte ich abends und am Wochenende keine Lust mehr. Ich würde sagen das Du deine Bilder reinstellen solltest. Hier geht es um Ideen und nicht um fachmännisches Arbeiten. Also nur Mut.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Holger F. (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Dann will ich auch mal.
Habe letztes Jahr meinen Keller mal in Schuss gebracht.

Wann wird es endlich wieder grün draußen.


----------



## Gohann (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hallo Holger, ich finde sehr gut gemacht! Könntest Du von dem Rutenständer mal ein paar Detaifotos aus der Nähe reinsetzten?

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Holger F. (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hallo Gohann,
werde morgen mal einige Fotos machen
und einstellen.


----------



## Zepfi (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Bin auch gerade fleißig am bauen und werd am Wochenende mal ein paar Bilder reinsetzen


----------



## Gohann (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Ja super Leute!

Hatte heute meine zweite Massage. Ich denke ich werde am Wochenende auch weitermachen.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## angler4711 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Wo sind die neuen Bilder?


----------



## jepi1 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

hat er wohl vergessen


----------



## Tippmeister (4. März 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



Gohann schrieb:


> Hallo Holger, ich finde sehr gut gemacht! Könntest Du von dem Rutenständer mal ein paar Detaifotos aus der Nähe reinsetzten?
> 
> Gruß Gohann|wavey:


 
Hallo Holger,
sieht super aus. Schließe mich Gohann an. Wie sind die Ruten oben geklemmt?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## dukewolf (5. März 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Wow sind wir total kreativ, wenn es um das Basteln geht #6.
Ich konnte mir den Traum einer Anglerecke erst erfüllen, als unsere Tochter auszog.
Sofort nahm ich das Kinderzimmer unter Beschlag, und in der dortigen Niesche war Platz für Ruten und Rollen.  Um Haken zu binden usw, mußte aber ein Klapp - Wandtisch her.  Und wie man sieht , wurde sogar die Zimmerdecke ausgenutzt. 
Zelt , Liegen usw lagern im Keller.


----------



## Wellensen (5. März 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hallo Leute,
habt ja super Ideen umgesetzt für eure heiligen Sachen.
Habe meinen neuen Keller auch grad fertig gestaltet.
Für Wobbler und co. hab ich eine Kette zweilagig gespannt, jedes Glied für einen Köder bzw. Drilling.
Und für die Ruten hab ich aus dem Elektrobereich Sammelhalter aus Kunstoff unter die Decke geschraubt. So sind die Ruten einzeln nach unten zu entnehmen.
Versuche mal pics einzustellen.


----------



## Gohann (5. März 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hallo Wolf,
das mit den Ruten unter die Decke hängen finde ich auch eine super Idee! Da spart man viel Platz an Wänden und Flächen. Ich zerbreche mir ja schon länger den Kopf darüber wie ich meine Ruten unterbringe. Ich bin bis heute noch nicht zu einem für mich befriedigenden Ergebniss gekommen. Deine Idee bringt schon wieder was ins rollen.

Weiter so.
Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## dukewolf (5. März 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

@ Gohann
Jou so war das bei mir auch.  
Hatte meine Ruten zuerst rechts an der Holzwand in solchen Rollclips gehabt ( Wandhalter für Spaten usw ).   Doch für Steckruten ungeeignet.

In meinem Anhänger machte ich es aber auch so, daß Ruten, RodPod, und Schirm oben in das Dach des Hängers wanderten.  So war unten Platz für alles andere.


----------



## Gohann (28. März 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hallo liebe Bastelfreunde, habe das Thema mal hochgeholt. Bei mir hat sich nicht viel getan. Angeln war ich auch noch nicht in diesem Jahr. Der Winter war ziemlich lang und der gute Vater Rhein hatte an schönen Tagen leider zu hohen Wasserstand. Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch noch irgendwas neugebaut o.ä. Zusätzliche Anregungen sind immer noch willkommen. Gerne auch mit Foto.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Fishaholic (28. März 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Ich bin noch drüber, leider gibt es nocht nicht viel zu zeigen, weil ich bloß pö a pö dran arbeiten kann. Dafür war ich schon angeln   ... 45er Saibling war bisher das vorzeigbarste...


----------



## firemirl (31. März 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



dukewolf schrieb:


> @ Gohann
> Jou so war das bei mir auch.
> Hatte meine Ruten zuerst rechts an der Holzwand in solchen Rollclips gehabt ( Wandhalter für Spaten usw ).   Doch für Steckruten ungeeignet.



Warum ungeeignet? Oder wie kommst Du zu dieser Aussage?

Klappt doch wunderbar.........


----------



## holzmichel77 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Na du hässlicher Vogel was war denn das für ein "freischwimmender Saibling" Gruß 
michel


----------



## Fishaholic (8. April 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Na der Nachbar von Deiner dicken Seeforelle @offtopic


----------



## TBerbo (8. August 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

schade nix mehr los hier...


----------



## Fishaholic (9. August 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Alle am Fischen ;P
Trotz Dämmung ist es in meinem Speicher leider im Sommer sehr warm, zu warm um da drinnen Abends noch Fliegen zu binden o.ä.

Meine Ruten haben allerding inzwischen einen guten Platz in der Garage gefunden. Muss mal n Bild machen und einstellen.


----------



## Gohann (14. August 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hi Leute,habe in der letzten Zeit viel gearbeitet. Leider nicht am Angelkeller#q  Ich denke die Bastelei geht auch erst wieder richtig los, wenn die Tage wieder kürzer werden. Übrigens: Ich war dieses Jahr erst einmal an meinem Hausgewässer angeln. Leider viel zu wenig Zeit. Falls noch jemand etwas neues gebaut hat bitte einstellen. 

Gruß an alle Bastelfreunde, Gohann|wavey:


----------



## RheinBarbe (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Endlich soweit fertig, bisschen Feintuning wird noch folgen (Bsp. diverse Pappkartons durch Körbe ersetzen,..)


Für die einen ist es nur ein Vorhang im Flur....


 

...für mich der Eintritt in mein Angelrevier! :m


 

 

 

Das alte Gästeklo umfunktioniert... 


 

 

 

 

Offenes Regal mit allem was man häufig benötigt.


 

Schrank mit Schnur und mit Sachen die man nur selten benötigt oder die sonst eh standardgemäß in der Angeltasche bleiben (aktuell sind die Angeltaschen leergeräumt).


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Haste gut gemacht.#6

Und vor allem kann man beim ka**en Haken binden.:m


----------



## RheinBarbe (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und vor allem kann man beim ka**en Haken binden.:m


Gute Idee, da bin ich so noch gar nicht drauf gekommen!


----------



## Gohann (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Super Idee!|bigeyes Da sieht man wieder einmal, daß man mit etwas Grips und einigen Handgriffen auch auf engem Raum viel untergebracht kriegt! Die Idee mit dem wahrscheinlich wenig benutzten Gästeklo finde ich genial!#v

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Gohann (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hallo liebe Bastelfreunde!

Wenn ich mir die Wettervorhersagen für die nächsten paar Tage anschaue, dann ist bald wieder Basteltime angesagt! Zur Info: Ich habe das ganze Jahr nichts an meinem Keller gemacht. Dieses Mal geht es an die Feinheiten! Ihr seid natürlich alle eingeladen Tipps zu geben oder eigene Konstruktionen und Ergebnisse hier zu posten.

Gruß an alle!#h

Gohann|wavey:


----------



## RheinBarbe (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Ich hab auch noch paar Details verändert (ala Kescherkopfhalter hinzugefügt,...), aber im großen und ganzen ist alles geblieben. Muss aber unbedingt mal die Ruten abbuzze, das ist bei mir das nächste "Angel"vorhaben. |rolleyes


----------



## klappe (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

werd auch mal meinen keller "renovieren" wenns draußen so kalt ist:q


----------



## Slipknot1 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

In der aktuellen Angel Woche ich auch ein Foto von einem Angelständer...


Hat sonst noch jemand im Keller was gewerkelt?


----------



## Theo254 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

@ gohann
motto zu deinem keller:
gut ding will weile haben?

petri


----------



## Gohann (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



Theo254 schrieb:


> @ gohann
> motto zu deinem keller:
> gut ding will weile haben?
> 
> petri



Hallo Theo, da hast Du schon Recht! Trotzdem wäre ich froh, wenn schon alles fertig wäre. Als ich das Projekt letztes Jahr um diese Zeit angefangen habe,war das eher aus Frust. Ich hatte zwischen den Jahren Urlaub und sämtliche Arbeiten die so anfallen erlediegt. Das bedeutete: Angeln bis der Arzt kommt!:vik:Und das jeden Tag.:k Problem war aber die Kälte. Der Tümpel war plötzlich komplett zugefroren. Die tiefen Stellen die auch im Winter Fisch bringen waren am Tag vorher noch auf! Selbst bei 1cm Eisdicke läuft da nix mehr.#q Soweit zu dieser Story.

Über das Jahr hat man dann wieder viele andere Sachen zu tun. Haus und Hof müssen versorgt werden, 200 qm Rasen und ein kleiner Gemüsegarten brauchen auch Pflege. Und Angeln geht man ja auch. So zieht sich das Jahr dahin. Mittlerweile herrschen wieder chaotische Zustände. Obwohl ich dieses Jahr nur Spinnfischen war. Trotzdem muss sich wieder was tun. Aber diesmal nicht zwischen den Jahren.

Ich fahre nämlich für ein paar Tage nach Ostfriesland! Eigentlich wollte ich dort auch etwas angeln, denn zum Ferienhaus gehört sogar ein Angelkahn. Das wird wahrscheinlich Wegen der Kälte wieder nix!#qAaaber ich werde nicht untätig sein. Ich nehme mir genug Bindematerial mit und werde Montagen für den bevorstehenden Norwegenurlaub binden. Natürlich lasse ich es mir und meiner Frau zwischendurch mit gutem Essen und Trinken und einigen Spaziergängen auch noch gut gehen. Ich werde dann auch ein neues Thema aufmachen. Ob ich dort Fotos hochladen kann, weiss ich nicht.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## zandertex (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

etwas zur musikalischen Hintergrundberieselung,darf im Angelkeller-zimmer nicht fehlen:m


----------



## Theo254 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

@ zandertex

kommst du da noch alleine raus
oder muss deine frau/freundin dich daraus schleißen


----------



## zandertex (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hallo Theo,im Hintergrund ist doch nur ein Fenster.Der Raum hat aber noch eine Tür.Meine Freundin/Frau braucht nicht zu schleissen(was immer das auch ist)
Grüße Zandertex


----------



## Theo254 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

@ zandertex 
sry habe mich vertippt 
sollte heissen schleifen...


----------



## weberei (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hallo,

ich musste auch mal endlich Ordnung in mein Zimmer bringen (ja, leider habe ich keinen Angelkeller ), darum wurde es Zeit, einen Rutenhalter für die Wand zu bauen 

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht so viel Mühe gegeben, mir ging es eher darum, so schnell wie möglich etwas funktionelles zu haben  Deshalb sind die Kanten vom Holz jetzt etwas ausgefranst, ein Feilen und Abschmirgeln habe ich mir erspart (aus genannten Zeitgründen). Auch hatte ich leider keine neuen Rollen für den Lack, sodass ich ältere verwenden musste. Jetzt sind im LAck kleine Einschlüsse, kleine Pickelchen. Aber wie gesagt, ich habe einen äußerst funktionellen und wie ich finde trotzdem recht schönen Rutenhalter.

Platz ist für 7 Ruten oder Kescher oder was auch immer. Genutzt sind bisher 4 

Die Löcher im Boden habe ich mit so einem Bohreraufsatz gebohrt, mit dem man so größere Löcher macht. Die oberen habe ich mit der Stichsäge mit ausgesägt. Unten die Löcher im Boden dienen zur Stabilisierung. Oben habe ich innen Schaumstoff eingeklebt, damit die Ruten nicht beschädigt werden. Vor den Öffnungen ist Klettband besfestigt, mit dem ich ein Rausrutschen der Ruten verhindere... Zur stabiliesierung der beiden "Ebenen" habe ich noch zwei Metallstangen vorne drauf befestigt. Damit man die Ungenauen Sägekanten nicht sieht, ist unten noch so eine Rohrisolierung drumgemacht...

Haben sich sehr gelohnt, die Bastelstunden


----------



## Kukö (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Fürn ersten Rutenhalter ist er doch gut geworden, zweckmässig und Übersichtlich, im inneren haste noch je oben und unten eine Ablage für Kleinkram, klasse. #6 
Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## west1 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*



weberei schrieb:


> Haben sich sehr gelohnt, die Bastelstunden



Das sieht man! Hast du richtig schön gemacht! #6#6#6


----------



## weberei (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Danke euch beiden!
Richtig, oben und unten ist noch etwas Ablagefläche! Ich überlege auch schon, evtl unter den Halter noch einen kleinen Kasten zu bauen, wo ich dann nochmal Sachen drin verstauen könnte. Der Halter hängt immerhin knapp 40cm über dem Boden. Da kann man bestimmt noch was drunter bauen...
Aber erstmal geht's jetzt dann mal Angeln und wenn gebastelt wird, dann wieder Wobbler  Hab schon fast Entzug |scardie: Aber leider auch viel zu wenig Zeit  Kennen wir ja alle


----------



## Bassjunky (18. September 2011)

*AW: Mein neuer Angelkeller*

Hab gerade erst diesen Thread gefunden, und ich muss sagen: DANKE JUNGS FÜR DIE BILDER!!!!

Meine Frau meint immer ich hätte schon genug Angelkram. Soviel hätte kein anderer. Nun konnte ich ihr die Bilder zeigen. Ich glaub ich darf wieder in den Angelladen :vik:


----------

